# Strike indicators



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

I never use them and instead of swinging Spey flies all the time i want to egg and nymph drift for steelies this year.any suggestions?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

icingdeath said:


> I never use them and instead of swinging Spey flies all the time i want to egg and nymph drift for steelies this year.any suggestions?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


You want slotted ice fishing floats in various sizes for various amounts of heaven forbid sinkers!..lol...


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

Can you recommend any certain brands?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CaptainJuice (Sep 4, 2010)

I use them. Thingamabobbers work great!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

im not sure who exactle makes them but they are a tiny foam bobber with a slit down the side that you put the line in and then there is a plastic plug u stick into the top to stop it from sliding. they have worked excelllent for me and my uncles.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

+1 for Thingamabobbers


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

+2 for Thingamabobbers


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

+3 for Thingamabobbers


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

+4 for Thingamabobbers.
Mike


----------



## Scott10x (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey Chris, personally I think thingamabobbers suck. They don't give you any feedback as to what your drift is doing. 

Instead go with a float that has some kind of Colored line on it. This does two things one you can make sure you have the indicator whieghted properly by see how high/low that line rides in the water. 

Secondly by how that line is running in the water you can see what your rig is doing on the bottom. Is it dragging, is it running too fast etc. If you really pay attention to your float you'll be surprised by how short of a window you have on each cast that your rig is actually floating drag free on the bottom. 

Just my two cents, But since I can't see under the water I want a float that help me get a grasp as to waht is going on down ther. 

Sorry to all of you with a man crush on thingamabobbers


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I wouldn't necessarily call it a man crush. It's something that I've used and it works well for me and what I do. You've got a good technique and I'm diggin' it, but I don't rely on my indicator to tell me what my drift is doing or what my fly is doing. Call it a sixth sense if you will, but I go by reading currents and watching my line more than anything. Your line will tell you much more than a float. That's why they're called strike indicators, not drift indicators.


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

Scott10x said:


> Sorry to all of you with a man crush on thingamabobbers


hahahahaah. best post in a while.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Chris, personally I think thingamabobbers suck. They don't give you any feedback as to what your drift is doing. 

Instead go with a float that has some kind of Colored line on it. 

Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=181829#ixzz1VnWSlOfw
_________________________________________________________________

A weighted float on a flyline? 

I personally prefer the smallest neutral colored indicator (yarn or foam) that I can see when I find it necessary to use an indicator.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

steelheadtracker said:


> im not sure who exactle makes them but they are a tiny foam bobber with a slit down the side that you put the line in and then there is a plastic plug u stick into the top to stop it from sliding. they have worked excelllent for me and my uncles.


Sigh,..... I used to buy them at Grand River Tackle! They are awesome glad I stocked up for awhile....


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

i used to strictly use thingamabobers, but i got tired of having a kinked leader when i took them off and moved them. 
Now i use fishpimps of various sizes and they work good, but honestly i rarely use them anymore, i do a lot of high sticking now.


----------



## mullskinner (Aug 20, 2007)

are we at + 5 thingmoboobies

i use a furled leader i tie my thingamabobber right where my tippet ataches to my furled leader i use the tippet length to determine what depth i fish .. i don't use the loop method ...never have a problem :F


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

i used to use thingamabobers, but they tear your line up way to much, i do like their sensitivity, hpwever i find myself using the kind that you slide on your line an use a tooth pick, put the toothpick on the bottom, it doesnt get tangled as easily, try different things, and you will find your own preference, experiment


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you all for the replies.im gonna do some experimenting.Scott!great to hear from you!pm sent.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Used to use a strike indicator (bobber) until I noticed fish were going after it instead of my nymph. Switch to a hopper dropper now a days


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

out of rubber o-rings, yarn and watershed. I have a variety of sizes and colors in my "bobber box"


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

pop top drift indicators work for me but I like no indicator also. I usually use my fly line tip as the indicator. If its really deep and slow I will use a indicator but if its faster shallower waters I won't use one.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I tried the Fish Pimps a while back, I couldn't keep them on my line. I casted them off so many times I finally went to Thingamabobbers. Had one on last night when Mr Carp decided to take my little "carpquat" (as I named it) fly.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I like to use an empty water bottle.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

TheCream said:


> I tried the Fish Pimps a while back, I couldn't keep them on my line. I casted them off so many times I finally went to Thingamabobbers. Had one on last night when Mr Carp decided to take my little "carpquat" (as I named it) fly.


ya fish pimps suck. but i got another brand that are the same and they have a fatter piece of band in the middle so they don't fly off like pimps do.


----------



## howdog (Oct 15, 2006)

I found some indicators at Dick's in Strongsville. They are very small, with a red cork, and a red stripe around the top. They were very cheap as I recall, < 3 bucks or so for like 10. However, they were solid all the way through. I took a razor blade and made a very small cut through the side of it so I could slip it on my line. I've used both the Thingamabobber and these indicators. I felt that the foam indicators were priced much better.


----------

